# The Problem with Women is Men! – The Reality of Marriage



## cao428

Good video to listen to! : Let me know what you think!

http://webtalkradio.net/2012/05/14/the-problem-with-women-is-men-the-reality-of-marriage/


----------



## Relationship Coach

I agree with this premise to a certain degree. Although I did not listen for the details of his argument so I'm not sure where he's coming from.


----------

